# Gum Tree Cafe



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

We started Gum Tree Cafe in 2008.*Excellent coffee and food served from our craftsman's bungalow*by the sea in Hermosa Beach. We have a super (Wife's) boutique and gift store attached to the cafe and great little patio to enjoy it all from. We serve breakfast and lunch fare such artisinal egg sandwiches,*organic salads, paninis, pastries and*desserts. check us out at &#8230;

More...


----------

